# Sold To Us, 2005 Outback 23Rs, St. Aug, Fl



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

SOLD TO US, decided we loved it to much!!








2005 Keystone Outback 23RS trailer, with 5 ft rear slide. Two queen beds one in front, and one on rear slide, plus sofa and dinette make into beds, also there is a bunk bed above the front queen bed.. Could sleep nine. Step tub with shower and sun roof, plus outside shower, outside drop-down 2 burner stove and wash area. Two full 30 pd Gas Tanks. Inside, 3-burner stove, oven and microwave, two door frig/freezer. New Flat Screen TV, with DVD player, FM Stereo with built in speakers, Central Heat & New one year old "Carrier" AC with remote. All Three Vent covers replaced with one extra. Smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector, with invertor. Original matching bed spreads, New Egyptian Cotton Sheets, 2 new additional comforters and 2 new mattress pads. Both mattresses in great condition. New Tires, have only 1000 miles on them. Extra Spare Tire on back. Electric brakes, and load leveler hitch with sway bars. Large awning IN GREAT CONDITION. Extremely comfortable and easy to pull. Lots of storage inside and out. Two owners. First owner did use the camper to go to Disney and NC, however they were also very nice people and kept the trailer clean. Second Owner (Us), only used three times since purchase in 2008. Never Smoked in. In like new condition, with exception of "Outback" stickers pealing. No leeks in roof or any part of trailer. 
The underbelly is completely enclosed. We camped in this trailer at 0 degrees and snowing in January in NC. The trailer stayed nice and warm. We also camped in July using the AC, and it worked perfectly.

In addition several other extras come with the camper, lights for the awning, heat trace for the water line, Brand new water pump, shark vacuum, vent pillows for winter camping, butcher block stove topper (as seen in photo).


----------

